# 28bhs 0r 30ft Bhsle Which One Would You Choose?



## Dorothe (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay , So I have found a used 04 28BHS which would be great for us price, towing, sleeping ect. But there is also the 08 30BHSLE. Has 2 additional bunks, a similar floor plan but overall better layout. I could save some $$$$$ buiyng the 04.... or would I. There seems to be lots of issues that come up with outbacks. I hope the former owner took those things seriously and addressed them. As is with any new TT. I am so torn. The 04 is a great layout. Has everything we need. The 08 is new and awsome layout but lack some of the bling bling. Somehow I worry about the "shelf life" of the outbacks on a whole. I wish my hubby liked to be a "hands on guy" , but the fact of the matter is, he is not. Neither one of us would know where to begin to seek out potential problems. So either we learn how to maintaine this ride, or we deal with the local dealer. Does anyone have any advice on this matter. I am sure I am not alone!!! I would really like any advice.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

SugarGirl said:


> Okay , So I have found a used 04 28BHS which would be great for us price, towing, sleeping ect. But there is also the 08 30BHSLE. Has 2 additional bunks, a similar floor plan but overall better layout. I could save some $$$$$ buiyng the 04.... or would I. There seems to be lots of issues that come up with outbacks. I hope the former owner took those things seriously and addressed them. As is with any new TT. I am so torn. The 04 is a great layout. Has everything we need. The 08 is new and awsome layout but lack some of the bling bling. Somehow I worry about the "shelf life" of the outbacks on a whole. I wish my hubby liked to be a "hands on guy" , but the fact of the matter is, he is not. Neither one of us would know where to begin to seek out potential problems. So either we learn how to maintaine this ride, or we deal with the local dealer. Does anyone have any advice on this matter. I am sure I am not alone!!! I would really like any advice.


Assuming the 04 is in great shape, it would depend on what your tow vehicle is. That 08 is longer and heavier so be sure your tow vehicle can handle it. The whole maintenance issue occurs on every trailer. Warrantees are only 12 months nowadays on the whole trailer, other appliances may have more and the roof normally is warrantied for 10 yrs. So after one season to work out the kinks, you will be responsible for tracking down any problems anyway.

Forgetting maintenance right now, which one do you see yourself in when you first think of camping. I personally like the 04 interior better than the 08 I saw online, but that is just me.


----------



## Dorothe (Jan 27, 2008)

webeopelas said:


> Okay , So I have found a used 04 28BHS which would be great for us price, towing, sleeping ect. But there is also the 08 30BHSLE. Has 2 additional bunks, a similar floor plan but overall better layout. I could save some $$$$$ buiyng the 04.... or would I. There seems to be lots of issues that come up with outbacks. I hope the former owner took those things seriously and addressed them. As is with any new TT. I am so torn. The 04 is a great layout. Has everything we need. The 08 is new and awsome layout but lack some of the bling bling. Somehow I worry about the "shelf life" of the outbacks on a whole. I wish my hubby liked to be a "hands on guy" , but the fact of the matter is, he is not. Neither one of us would know where to begin to seek out potential problems. So either we learn how to maintaine this ride, or we deal with the local dealer. Does anyone have any advice on this matter. I am sure I am not alone!!! I would really like any advice.


Assuming the 04 is in great shape, it would depend on what your tow vehicle is. That 08 is longer and heavier so be sure your tow vehicle can handle it. The whole maintenance issue occurs on every trailer. Warrantees are only 12 months nowadays on the whole trailer, other appliances may have more and the roof normally is warrantied for 10 yrs. So after one season to work out the kinks, you will be responsible for tracking down any problems anyway.

Forgetting maintenance right now, which one do you see yourself in when you first think of camping. I personally like the 04 interior better than the 08 I saw online, but that is just me.
[/quote]
I agree completly! I really love the 04, but I am nervous buying from a private party, and buying a almost 5 year old TT. Not that the dealer would be a saint and very honest. I am leaning to the 04, with some upgrades added, a electric hitch, and equalizer, & sway controll . Do you happen to know what was the last year they made this floor plan? It seem that I can only find 02,03,04 & 05 28BHS. This floor plan is great and wish they offerd it in a newer model. Anyway, thanks for your advice. we seem to see the same things in this unit.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I bet you can guess which one I would point you toward







2005 was the last year of the 28bhs. In 2006, they had the 29BHS and I don't believe they had either size in 2007. Maybe you could try calling a local RV dealership to see if they have or can recommend a RV inspection person. Someone in the RV business that can help you "kick the tires". It may be a stretch, but maybe worth a shot


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

They're both nice trailers but the 30 BHSLE no outside kitchen/walk around queen and the 28BHS outside kitchen/no walk around queen. tough call!

I have a similar trailer to the 30BHSLE and love it. If you want some extra features look for a 30 BHQ. Same floor plan but more options (outside kitchen, cabinet in the bathroom). Here's a link to the 30 BHQ
click here
No matter what you pick you'll have a great time!

My 2 cents!

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Friends of ours have a 28bhs and love it. 2 kids...2 adults...1 dog.....they have plenty of room and having the dinette and couch side slide out is great.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugargirl-

Which one did you pick?


----------

